# Red Dead Redemption Receiving Onslaught of DLC; Zombie Mode Confirmed



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Red Dead Redemption Receiving Onslaught of DLC; Zombie Mode Confirmed*
07/08/2010 Written by Zak Islam










Following the release of the free ‘Outlaws To The End‘ downloadable content pack for Red Dead Redemption, Rockstar has announced a series of ongoing DLC packs for the wild west shooter. A slew of add-on downloadable content, 4 packs to be precise, will be released by Rockstar throughout the course of 2010, including the intriguing prospect of a zombie mode.
Four packs of add-on downloadable content will be released on the PlayStation Network over the upcoming months – starting with the Legends and Killers Pack at the beginning of August 2010. Red Dead Redemption’s ‘Undead Nightmare’ Pack will be released this Autumn which, of course, confirms the arrival of Zombies.
Full details regarding the forthcoming downloadable content for Red Dead Redemption includes the following:
*
Legends and Killers Pack*: New active map locations, characters and more.


Release date: beginning of August 2010;
9 new multiplayer map locations – more than doubling the
amount of territories in the multiplayer competitive modes;
8 new multiplayer characters – play as characters from Red
Dead Revolver;
Introducing a new projectile weapon: the Tomahawk, with
corresponding challenges for single-player and multiplayer gameplay;
New achievements and trophies;
Pricing: $9.99 (PlayStation Network)
 *Liars and Cheats Pack*: New competitive modes, multiplayer mini-games in Free Roam, and more.


Release date: TBC;
Attack and Defend multiplayer competitive mode and
challenges;
New multiplayer horse races, complete with mounted combat;
Play as the heroes and villains of Red Dead Redemption, as
well as 8 additional multiplayer characters;
Multiplayer versions of Liars Dice and Poker from the
single-player game;
Introducing a new weapon: the Explosive Rifle, with
associated challenges available in single-player and multiplayer
gameplay;
New trophies;
Pricing: $9.99 (PlayStation Network)
 *Free Roam Pack* Delve deeper into the world of Red Dead Redemption with new modes, challenges and gang hideouts to discover.


Release date: TBC;
Additional Free Roam challenges;
New action areas and defensive placements;
Posse scoring and leaderboards;
New anti-griefing measures in Free Roam;
Pricing: TBC.
 *Undead Nightmare Pack*: Ghost towns and cemeteries come alive in a West gone horribly wrong.


Release date: TBC;
Brand new single-player adventure, challenges and quests;
8 new multiplayer zombie characters;
Additional animals unleashed in the world;
New dynamic events and more.
Pricing: $9.99 (PlayStation Network)
 More details regarding each DLC pack will be unveiled closer to its release. 

Source: PSLS


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Were playing Red Dead Redemption and having a blast.


----------

